# Reviews on Entripy Transfers??



## sillyshack (May 16, 2011)

Has anyone dealt with Entripy in Oakville before? I know they primarily do screen printing but will do transfers upon request. They do not have samples to send, so naturally I am curious as to the quality. Any experiences good or bad would be appreciated.


----------

